# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Concha bullosa

## karolcia_013

Witam !
Od wielu lat zmagam się z ciągłym katarem, którym leczyłam już wieloma sposobami i wszystkie niestety nie podziałały. Ostatnio (w roku 2013) w sierpniu udałam się do miejscowego laryngologa, który stwierdził, że katar spowodowany jest krzywą przegrodą nosową, na którą miałam właśnie zabieg. Niestety i to nic nie pomogło. Chodziłam na kontrolę i otrzymałam skierowanie na TK zatok, które wykonałam w niedługim czasie po otrzymaniu skierowania. Na interpretacji wyników okazało się, iż posiadam _"lewostronną conchę bullosę"_. Kiedy poszłam z wynikami do mojego lekarza, odpowiedział mi, że takiego zabiegu (bo laparoskopowego) nie wykonują w naszym szpitalu, a mało tego nikt nie będzie chciał się tego podjąć, gdyż w wynikach wyszło, że moje zatoki są prawidłowo powietrzne i przepuszczalne, choć doktor stwierdził jak to zacytuję _"bardzo duży obrzęk"_. Mało tego, po wielu błaganiach, udało mi się przekonać lekarza, aby dał mi skierowanie do jakiegokolwiek szpitala, który wykonuje takie zabiegi. Otrzymałam skierowanie do Szpitala Policyjnego w Łodzi. Kiedy moja mama zadzwoniła dowiedzieć się o zapisach itp, itd, rozmawiając z lekarką, ta jej odpowiedziała, że nigdy o niczym takim nie słyszała, i mam dopiero zadzwonić w poniedziałek do innego lekarza, aby móc się z nim skonsultować. Nie wiem co mam teraz zrobić, i jak dalej żyć z tym katarem, który powoli mnie wykańcza. Nic dosłownie nic na niego nie pomaga, a skoro mam drożne zatoki, to skąd się on bierze ? Pomocy !

----------


## Li Gexiao

Proponuję zakończyć współpracę z tymi niedołęgami ze służby zdrowia i zainwestować w chińską medycynę, w której takie rzeczy leczy się rutynowo. Trzeba tylko diagnozy i wyboru odpowiednich leków ziołowych.

----------

